# Ugly Prom Dress of the Day: What your choice of prom gown says about you...



## daer0n (May 9, 2008)

_Source_
_No comments necessary



_


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

What kind of parent would let their daughter go to prom dressed like that?!


----------



## monniej (May 9, 2008)

you'd be surprised! i seen this one before and it wasn't pretty! lol~


----------



## magosienne (May 9, 2008)

lol Nuri !

that one is ugly, no way my daughter would be caught wearing that.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 9, 2008)

lol...that woman looks a little old for prom...


----------



## McRubel (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What kind of parent would let their daughter go to prom dressed like that?!




and what high school would allow a girl wearing that thing INTO the prom. I think it would have been too scandalous for my high school!


----------



## Bec688 (May 9, 2008)

A little skanky for prom isn't it? I don't think it's really appropriate for a school function, I doubt many fathers would allow their daughters to walk out of the house wearing that.


----------



## Anthea (May 9, 2008)

Apart from it being too reveling for a prom, its not a nice looking dress anyway


----------



## Jinx (May 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




and what high school would allow a girl wearing that thing INTO the prom. I think it would have been too scandalous for my high school!

Exactly.My school woulda turned my butt around AND called my mom to rat me out (and to read HER out) if I had shown up in mess.


----------



## pinksugar (May 10, 2008)

dear lord, is that made out of garbage bags, LOL @ Shaundra, she does look a LITTLE too old for prom


----------



## chocobon (May 10, 2008)

That's so revealing and not to mention hideous~!


----------



## pla4u (May 10, 2008)

not a pretty dress at all.... I hope it is taped down in the right places...


----------



## nanzmck (May 10, 2008)

cut to the navel AND clear heels?

that's for the pole, not prom.


----------



## dancer01 (May 11, 2008)

Clear heels..that girl totally is a stripper. That's the skankiest prom dress i've ever seen.


----------



## mariascreek (May 11, 2008)

hahaha, whats so funny is here in south florida girls would actually wear that to prom, clear shoes and all.


----------



## SewAmazing (May 12, 2008)

I wear more than that to bed!!


----------

